# Junk Stple Gun - Powershot 5700M



## Doubleoh7 (Dec 3, 2009)

Alright, 3 times, 3 times I have been stupid! I just took my third new Powershot staple gun out of the package tonight. It has become hopelessly jammed after about 20 staples. I've had it! I took it apart to try to clear the jam, and there is no way it is going to go back together. Absolute junk!

Anyone else have the same problem???

Does anyone else know of a staple gun on the market that will not jam and willl last at least 20 years. Does Festool make one? I would pay up to $100 for one! The Powershot usually retails for around $20. This last one cost me about a dollar a staple. All together I have over $60 dollars in a pile of junk staplers and cannot drive a staple!

$100 for a staple gun that works and lasts would be well worth it!


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Arrow makes great staplers here in the usa.


----------



## Doubleoh7 (Dec 3, 2009)

This powershot is made by Arrow. I am not kidding when I say that I would pay up $100 for a manual staple gun that would work properly and last.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Doubleoh7 said:


> This powershot is made by Arrow. I am not kidding when I say that I would pay up $100 for a manual staple gun that would work properly and last.


powershot is junk you should have realized after the first one. It's for grannies stapling up coupons or something.

why not just get a normal metal T50 staple gun that people have been using for the last millenium without problem?

I prefer Arrow hammer tackers over the stanley ones. I don't use a normal staple gun enough to give you any firsthand opinion on those. However, I once read a positive review about the Stanley Sharpshooter...

.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

That Powershot only shoots T50 staples doesn’t it? Are you using it to secure NM cables?
I will use the regular Arrow T50 stapler or their hammer-tacker with those T50 staples, but usually just for things like reattaching vapor barrier or insulation that I had to remove.

Although, my state requires insulated staples for NM cables smaller than 8/3, there is an exception for listed noninsulated staples driven from staple guns.
I do have one of the Arrow T75’s. It works okay, but I rarely use it since I don’t care for how loose the cables are under the staple.
I also have the DESA PowerFast that shoots insulated staples for NM cables, but also rarely use it because the staples are expensive and I still don’t like how loose the cable is under the staple.

I use the regular Arrow T25 stapler for things like T-stat and doorbell wiring and their T59 for coax and Cat 5, etc., which shoots insulated staples.


----------



## DC3 (Nov 19, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if the Porter-cable 18v tool set drill, 6"saw,reciprocating saw) that Lowe's is advertising for $129.00 is worth it . Most tools I own are porter-cable but I bought them at industrial tool shops , I guess my thinking is will it still be a quality tool or because it's so easily accessible to the general public is it of lessor quality. I guess the question is .... will it hole up to the punishment and abuse people like us throw at it ...


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

DC3 said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Porter-cable 18v tool set drill, 6"saw,reciprocating saw) that Lowe's is advertising for $129.00 is worth it . Most tools I own are porter-cable but I bought them at industrial tool shops , I guess my thinking is will it still be a quality tool or because it's so easily accessible to the general public is it of lessor quality. I guess the question is .... will it hole up to the punishment and abuse people like us throw at it ...


I wouldn't take it if _Lowes_ paid _me_ $129 to get rid of it.


....well actually I lied. $129 would buy me a lot of coffees. But the set would take up a lot of room in my container on garbage day.


----------



## Doubleoh7 (Dec 3, 2009)

DuMass said:


> That Powershot only shoots T50 staples doesn’t it? Are you using it to secure NM cables?
> I will use the regular Arrow T50 stapler or their hammer-tacker with those T50 staples, but usually just for things like reattaching vapor barrier or insulation that I had to remove.
> 
> Although, my state requires insulated staples for NM cables smaller than 8/3, there is an exception for listed noninsulated staples driven from staple guns.
> ...


I just use it for reattaching insulation and stuff like tha. I use cable staples listed for NM cable for attaching NM cable.


Well, here is what I did: I went to the local farm type store and purchased a plain old t50 Arrow staple gun, the metal kind that is shiny and plated. Problem solved for $29! It works like a champ!


----------



## parts (Jan 28, 2009)

Buy one made by Doufast


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

parts said:


> Buy one made by Doufast



Duo-Fast (psssst....It is a Paslode!)


----------

